# Sucks to be this guy



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Driving home from work (kinda ghetto area) and I passed by this. I damn near pissed myself. I had to do it. Framer didn't want to go back, but I couldn't resist. Flipped a bit*h got the cam out and slowed as much as I could and snapped it. The guy in red out front, I assume is the HO, he had a look like he wanted to kill me for doing this. But F-him, that's what you get when you hire an illegal......:laughing: I figure you guys might get a kick out of this


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

Kinda odd, really. THough a lot of limbs have been trimmed off, there's no debris. Trunk wasn't cut.

My quess? Since it seems that as many limbs were cut off on each side so it wasn't unbalanced, I think that rot caused it to break off at the roots. Not being an arborist, I can't be sure what bugs, if any were working on the tree.
A gust of wind musta finished the job.


----------



## AmeliaP (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL! :clap:


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

At least the car kept it off the house and garage. Looks like it was a slow lean.


----------



## NightScenes (Jan 11, 2006)

Insurance? Yeah right!!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I like how the picture shows him standing on top of it like it's a tropy buck. Like how a hunter puts one foot on his trophy buck and holds up the horns for the camera.!:thumbup: The guy in the tree looks like that.:laughing:


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Good thing the windows were up.:blink:


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

i agree with tinner, i dont think it was cut , i dont think anyone is that dumb the cut a tree down and not move the car and limb it.


----------



## cbtexas (May 18, 2007)

I would think there would be more roots and dirt upturned at the base also.


----------



## Tom Christo (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks like the stump between HO and tree and it looks cut to me just poorly planned. The notch cannot fell the tree away from the weight of the branches with out wedging or pulling. I'd call it inexperience and also pretty funny!!!
:whistling


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I didn't see anyone with an illegal sign on him.

Which one is the illegal? - The guy in red or the guy on the tree?

It can't be the car made with legal imported parts - can it?


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

concretemasonry said:


> I didn't see anyone with an illegal sign on him.
> 
> Which one is the illegal? - The guy in red or the guy on the tree?
> 
> It can't be the car made with legal imported parts - can it?


i was thinking the same thing,that it is amazing a person can tell an illegal by the way they sit on a tree.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

....I don't see any saw dust anywhere? :blink:


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

stacker said:


> i was thinking the same thing,that it is amazing a person can tell an illegal by the way they sit on a tree.


It's also amazing how you can tell a prejudice bigot by the way he writes....


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm kinda missing a decent pile of chips also, from cutting a trunk that size.
My guess is the craftsman is long gone. It was probably the owner.

You got a picture of the tenant in the tree who is going to get a new car and the other guy in red is just a neighbor enjoying life in CA.

Always something like that going on!
r


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

concretemasonry said:


> I didn't see anyone with an illegal sign on him.
> 
> Which one is the illegal? - The guy in red or the guy on the tree?
> 
> It can't be the car made with legal imported parts - can it?


I don't think we know for sure that it was an illegal alien, he may be basing the statement on familiarity with the area and the number of illegal aliens working in the area. We have so many of them out here doing construction work that you could take a picture at any construction site and more likely than not there will be an illegal there could be the same there. Wouldn't be a problem if there weren't 20 millions plus illegally in this country.


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

If you look the stump was cut, it was a tree that had a V trunk but it looks like the V was really 2 trees. Because it was 2 trees they stayed seprate where they touched and stopping any root growth on that side and also causing rot. It looks like when he cut down the one side the 2nd tree let loose.


----------



## mono570 (Jul 31, 2007)

*The real Story*

Southern California??? That's in Mexico, right? The guy in the red shirt is the illegal because everybody knows that Mexicans wear cowboy boots and sombreros. The guy standing on the tree owns the car. He's trying to save money and haul the perfectly cut tree to the dump.


----------



## gregj (Jul 31, 2006)

How did that power line not get touched? I like Michael's explanation. The one part of the tree and the limbing may have been done weeks before. That's why no sawdust or branches.


----------



## firemike (Dec 11, 2005)

If you look close, only two limb cuts look to be fresh, the others look weeks old. My inpression is the same as Michaeljp86, with the absence of sawdust and what looks like a fresh stump cut behind the guy in the red jacket it looks like they cut half of a split trunk off and overloaded the root system, causing the right half of the tree to fall. Guess they never should have hung that rag on the lower limb to the right, might have prevented this... The wire probably ran between the two halves.

How to you say "Cut tree down side to side evenly" in spanish?


----------



## Shindaiwa (Aug 4, 2007)

I took out a stockade fence with a tree...Luckily it was one panel and i fixed it back up


----------



## Chris Comeau (Sep 6, 2007)

*They just ruined their most expensive investment!!!*

That poor poor car!!! Hey while you are up there can you clean my gutters!!! LOL


----------



## blackdoggie (Sep 6, 2007)

*Get down from there*

I bet you that guy in the white was wondering why that Mexican was dancing in his tree... I think he was trying to cut the tree off the car with out a chain saw:no:. I know that car will never run right after that he tried to kill a fly with that tree :laughing:


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Just now saw this post.

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

the tree roots were rotten-it came down of its own free will and quite slowly at that. If it were cut, the force with which it would fall would have completely crushed the car. That sort of nice falling action doesn't happen with a cut. Probably had a really drenching rain to set this off.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Good observation 72... it IS a soft fall. just kinda e a s e d down.

The tree work was probably a week or more past. They should have tokk the whole thing out.
r


----------



## KAT_Ayanami (Jun 10, 2007)

JamesNLA said:


> But F-him, that's what you get when you hire an illegal......:laughing:



Besides being a  racist, you must be one of the most ignorant people in the world.

First of all, you, or nobody has no way of knowing the status of anybody on that picture (not even the tree).

But lets put the rational stuff for somebody who understands it. Now, let me tell you that I have been around construction for some time now, and "illegal" people are great workers that some  like YOU only use as slaves.

The only reason why they don't OWN this field anymore (because they do already on many places) is because of a language difference.

It is funny to see how most of them, without any education, can work harder and better that anything you could do in your life.

So please, keep taking pictures of other people problems, Im sure that will keep making you feel better.


----------



## L. B. Condulet (Aug 23, 2007)

KAT_Ayanami said:


> Besides being a  racist, you must be one of the most ignorant people in the world.
> 
> First of all, you, or nobody has no way of knowing the status of anybody on that picture (not even the tree).
> 
> ...


Do they make a pill for what's wrong with you?


----------



## Michaeljp86 (Apr 10, 2007)

L. B. Condulet said:


> Do they make a pill for what's wrong with you?


 
Its called a chill pill :laughing:


----------



## Trencher (Mar 6, 2007)

KAT_Ayanami said:


> Besides being a  racist, you must be one of the most ignorant people in the world.
> 
> First of all, you, or nobody has no way of knowing the status of anybody on that picture (not even the tree).
> 
> ...


 
Why is it when you say something about an ILLEGAL alien you are considered a "racist"? Wouldn't I be more of a "nationalist" if I want anyone who is coming to this country to go through the proper channels?

As far as working harder and better, maybe they do work harder...then again maybe they don't. If the only thing separating them from success is the language, then if I were them I would have a, "How to Speak English" handbook in my pocket. But oh wait...I guess they're always working and couldn't read it, right?

:whistling


----------

